# Taking the CCS (No Experience with Inpatient)



## AB87 (Dec 27, 2012)

If I take the CCS and have *no Inpatient coding experience *will I be able to still find a Job? I have my CPC with about 3 years exp in Coding Multispecialty. Im afraid that if I take it and pass i wont get Hired because i dont have that 3-5 years of IP Experience. If any Managers or HR Personnel could respond it would be really helpful.

Thank You!


----------



## twizzle (Dec 28, 2012)

randrk said:


> If I take the CCS and have *no Inpatient coding experience *will I be able to still find a Job? I have my CPC with about 3 years exp in Coding Multispecialty. Im afraid that if I take it and pass i wont get Hired because i dont have that 3-5 years of IP Experience. If any Managers or HR Personnel could respond it would be really helpful.
> 
> Thank You!



I'm in almost exactly the same situation as you. I'm going to go for the CCS on the basis that a lot of jobs now require it, and to have it (even without any IP experience), can only be a good thing.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends on how it is in your area, you might want to research your local hospitals and see if they require experience. As far as inpatient remote coding they perfer you to have 2-3 years experience. I had 7 years of outpatient and just started working inpatient when i passed my CCS and i could not find a job remotely, they all wanted 2-3 years of inpatient experience. But like i said it will all depend on your area.


----------

